
What if we use a sequence of taps on the screen instead of a security patter? - danielsarg
http://appthenty.com
======
warsharks
i think LG may disagree with them being the first, if memory serves they
introduced the "knock code" with the G2 quite some time ago

~~~
danielsarg
it seems to be different, the code doesn't depend on taps position on screen
like LG knock code but it depends on the time and other metrics when the code
is entered

